
Beyond Facebook bashing: What are reasonable data norms? - sameernoorani
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/in-the-age-of-cambridge-analytica-what-are-reasonable-data-norms/
======
mtgx
Article is full of BS. It's the same "mass surveillance is _just_ like
targeted surveillance* trope all over again.

~~~
vaxin
I agree, I would even say that it is a paid article by Facebook to calm down
the situation. The point is not that CA got access to our data, CA is just a
use case here: point is that Facebook has all those data and can pull the CA
stunt at any moment it wants. And I don't see any reason Facebook is more
trustworthy than CA, they are both companies dedicated to earning money. And
where money talks...

